
Show HN: DiscoverDev – An engineering article curation engine, powered by AI - deepakkarki
https://www.discoverdev.io/?ref=_hn
======
deepakkarki
Hey HN, one of the makers of DiscoverDev here. The idea behind this project is
to track and tag high quality technical articles published by the engineering
teams of various companies. Kind of like a "Product Hunt" for engineering
blogs. We've limited ourselves to company published articles (for now). The
whole process is pretty much automated, but all shortlisted articles do go
through human eyes for a final quality check.

We also run a mailing list and have a twitter account
([https://twitter.com/discoverdev_io](https://twitter.com/discoverdev_io)) for
those interested.

Read our about page for more info :
[https://www.discoverdev.io/about](https://www.discoverdev.io/about)

